# ITV1 Documentary Series - Ex-pats in trouble abroad



## WildPictures

Are you a British ex pat in trouble abroad? If so you might be right for a brand new UK documentary series we are making.

We are looking for a range of diverse British ex-pats in Spain, Florida, Australia etc who are struggling in this economic down turn or just generally finding things hard.

Maybe your business is struggling, or the value of your home has dropped or savings worth a lot less?

Or maybe you’re just finding other things much harder than you ever expected compared to dear old Blighty? e.g. lack of close family nearby, tired of beach-apartment-beach life, need for translators etc. How has it affected your life, relationships etc? Where is paradise for you?

We are on the look-out for potential stories that are happening or unfolding now over the next few months e.g. an ex-pat about to try or do something new – this could be anything from an ingenious game-plan to survive the recession in their adopted country to those planning to repatriate back to the UK.

WE DO WANT LIGHT AND SHADE!! Love to hear more about your situation and any plans or ideas you have up your sleeve to triumph over adversity..

So we are looking for stories like these:

- Ex-pat Brits who are staying put and have a new game-plan to survive the recession..
- Ex-pats who now want to repatriate and return home to the UK
- Ex-pats who have found living abroad much harder than anticipated or found themselves in an unexpected situation abroad e.g. recently divorced, missing the UK, the lingo too tricky, lonely, feeling you're never quite at home
- Ex-pats who have sold up back home, and have no choice but to stick it out in their host country they now call 'home'.

ABOUT US: I work for a documentary company in North London called Wild Pictures. In brief, we have a strong reputation in factual UK programming. You may have seen some of our stuff - we make the ITV1 prisons series - Strangeways, Holloway, Wormwood Scrubs as well as strong, well-made series on the Fraud Squad, Baby Hospital and Smugglers.

We'd love to hear from you at this stage, whatever your story.

To find out more, please personal message me a brief paragraph about your situation and we’’ll be in touch.
We look forward to hearing from you. 

Many thanks

Lucy


----------

